

OOP: Worst kind of success - psibi
http://www.quora.com/Object-Oriented-Programming/Was-object-oriented-programming-a-failure/answer/Michael-O-Church

======
adwhit
Try the share trick:

[http://www.quora.com/Object-Oriented-Programming/Was-
object-...](http://www.quora.com/Object-Oriented-Programming/Was-object-
oriented-programming-a-failure?share=1)

